# [REQ] ICS MMS.apk



## ryanstfl (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm looking for MMS/SMS app that includes black theme, modded enter key, FONT SIZE, change of bubble themes OR single threaded (left justified) AND/OR no avatars.

I've been combing XDA looking at all of the MMS apps, but it's hard to see if any single one has all of these features...

I really hate the ICS contact app too, I miss WyContacts from Gingerbread sooooo much.


----------



## AlexOnVinyl (Aug 16, 2012)

ryanstfl said:


> I'm looking for MMS/SMS app that includes black theme, modded enter key, FONT SIZE, change of bubble themes OR single threaded (left justified) AND/OR no avatars.
> 
> I've been combing XDA looking at all of the MMS apps, but it's hard to see if any single one has all of these features...
> 
> I really hate the ICS contact app too, I miss WyContacts from Gingerbread sooooo much.


I miss the synchronization between social networks into contacts and linking them together - as for your MMS app, are you looking for the standard SMS/MMS Messaging .apk? or does it need to be themed?


----------



## YtsejamHP (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm a pretty big fan of Handcent's customization. That's my default when I don't feel like running stock. Give it a tryyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## bukowski (Sep 2, 2011)

you might try go sms with this theme: http://play.google.c...e.googleui_free

not sure if it's _quite_ what you're looking for, but it's pretty close. i used it for a long time while i was on thundershed before moving on to the stock messaging app with liquid ics (just got tired of the relative "bloat" of all of the go products).


----------



## ryanstfl (Aug 4, 2011)

Sorry, I should've been more specific... stock sms app. I really liked CM7's wycontacts/messaging. Lots of custom options...

Anyone used cm9/cm10 and if those apps more options?
sent from Tapatalk 2 on an HTC Thunderbolt


----------



## YtsejamHP (Jan 16, 2012)

ryanstfl said:


> Sorry, I should've been more specific... stock sms app. I really liked CM7's wycontacts/messaging. Lots of custom options...
> 
> Anyone used cm9/cm10 and if those apps more options?
> sent from Tapatalk 2 on an HTC Thunderbolt


The only app I've seen that has that level of customizing and features, but is also has a nice contacts view is GoSMS, like the previous poster had suggested.
I personally prefer the Handcent app, as it (correct me if I'm wrong, updates could changed this =P) uses less resources than GoSMS. Handcent does include the bubble, font size, black themes, etc, as well as a decent contacts selection.

If you're looking at which stock SMS in particular can do all that.. I'm honestly not sure. I have only seen that with MIUI. When I wanted that level of customizing and features outside of MIUI, I had to install a third-party app.
I would suggest trying the GoSMS app, along with the Go Contacts app first.
If you don't like that, you could try Handsent app, along with Dialer One app after. =)


----------



## AlexOnVinyl (Aug 16, 2012)

ryanstfl said:


> Sorry, I should've been more specific... stock sms app. I really liked CM7's wycontacts/messaging. Lots of custom options...
> 
> Anyone used cm9/cm10 and if those apps more options?
> sent from Tapatalk 2 on an HTC Thunderbolt


You're looking for the stock SMS app for CM9? I can give you mine. Give it a try: https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B2Z-WutWATdEd2Jvdk5wT3JkdWs

Then to install it, use ES File Manager https://play.google....ngs.android.pop

Then go to options, root settings, enable the following









Then place the MMS.apk in the system folder, and then unmount system folder as writable and disable root explorer and viola.

Sent from my LiquidSmooth ICS 1.5 Thunderbolt


----------



## ryanstfl (Aug 4, 2011)

AlexOnVinyl said:


> You're looking for the stock SMS app for CM9? I can give you mine. Give it a try: https://docs.google....d2Jvdk5wT3JkdWs
> 
> Then to install it, use ES File Manager https://play.google....ngs.android.pop
> 
> ...


thank you, has everything except the black theme though

EDIT

Found what I was looking for, modded CM9 MMS apk

https://www.dropbox.com/s/2zgn5zepmwzmtcx/Mms.apk


----------

